# Hebrew Roots Movement



## Eoghan (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone got a book recommendation dealing with the Hebrew Roots movement in all it's guises.

While they offer many valid insights I am particularly concerned that they seem to undermine the sufficiency of Scripture and the pespicuity of Scripture.

Surely somebody else has noticed this and been moved to write on the topic?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 5, 2009)

*Book recommendation?*

I thought somebody would reply within 24 hours and I could order from Amazon it appears no such luck!


----------



## TimV (Jun 5, 2009)

Eogan, eventually you may want to consider transferring to a Reformed church so you don't have to spend so much of your time dealing with goof balls ;-)


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 5, 2009)

Eoghan, I asked a friend of mine who was raised in an Orthodox Jewish home, became a Christian, and now is a solid Reformed Baptist about this. His reply was that he knew of no comprehensive work; there are a lot of different varieties.


----------

